# Almost Always



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

I can ussually break away whenever the weather is cooporative.
I have my own gear and plenty of tackle to share.
I can help out with all aspects from setting up driving ,setting up drifts and even provide some good holes.
Ready when you are!
-Kurtis


----------

